# leo hatchling morph?



## tinafish (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi

I am now the proud owner of these 4 baby gecko's they are all doing really well but i was hoping someone could help me identify the morphs I have they all look very different as hatchlings which is confusing enough 
also my females are housed together so the parentage is an educated guess the male for all of these babies is a mack snow enigma, 

baby 1 mack snow enigma x mack snow albino believe this to be a snow possibly supersnow enigma (also has 2 solid black eyes does this mean eclipse)













baby 2 mack snow enigma x het aptor believe it to be a snow but again 2 solid black eyes??









baby 3 mack snow enigma x het aptor believe this is just normal looking but not sure if anything going on 










baby 4 mack snow enigma x mack snow albino exactly like baby 1 when she first hatched but baby 1 is a week older 










any help would be greatly appreciated this is my first time breeding gecko's 

thanks 

tina :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

False eclipse snow enigma HET albino.









False eclipse snow.









Normal or Hypo HET Talbino/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine. 
IMO Hypo.









Snow enigma HET albino.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Superb stuff - congrats. Not much to add to Gazz`s listings except to say good stuff - a couple of crackers there (esp number 4 ), especially as you say it`s your first experience of breeding!


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

gazz said:


> False eclipse snow enigma Poss-HET albino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One day Gazz you will be wrong 

Were gonna have some different ones for you to id this year


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

PSGeckos said:


> One day Gazz you will be wrong


I was for a second:blush:.I put poss-HET when it was HET for the first one.But i've corrected it now:2thumb:.


----------



## tinafish (Feb 14, 2009)

wow that was quick thanks for your help :2thumb:, can I just ask how do you tell the difference visually between a snow and super snow?

tina


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Surely they'd be super snows as they have solid black eyes?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

repkid said:


> Surely they'd be super snows as they have solid black eyes?


Shame on you :gasp:.You really think leo genetics is that simple:Na_Na_Na_Na:.I wish:lol2:.
No soild eyes dosen't have mean super snow.Soild eyes dosen't even have to mean eclipse.Coz there is a nother random eye trait with iris black out.I call false eclipse that throws a spanner in the works.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

gazz said:


> Shame on you :gasp:.You really think leo genetics is that simple:Na_Na_Na_Na:.I wish:lol2:.
> No soild eyes dosen't have mean super snow.Soild eyes dosen't even have to mean eclipse.Coz there is a nother random eye trait with iris black out.I call false eclipse that throws a spanner in the works.


So if you breed snow x snow and get an offspring with solid black eyes it doesn't actually mean its super snow. I was always told that is one of the main characteristics of the morph. Also, as they are completely white with no yellow...? Have I been told a bunch of lies about what the characteristics of a super snow are?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tinafish said:


> wow that was quick thanks for your help :2thumb:, can I just ask how do you tell the difference visually between a snow and super snow?
> 
> tina


Snow.









Super snow.









Snow enigma.









Super snow enigma.










Snow types hatch black & white.









Super snow types hatch smokey grey.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

repkid said:


> So if you breed snow x snow and get an offspring with solid black eyes it doesn't actually mean its super snow. I was always told that is one of the main characteristics of the morph. Also, as they are completely white with no yellow...? Have I been told a bunch of lies about what the characteristics of a super snow are?


A trait of a super snow IS solid eyes.But not ever thing with solid eyes is a super snow:2thumb:.Super snow hatch a smokey grey with silid eyes.And mature to be white & black based.NO! yellow how ever there has been a couple pardox super snow expressing yellow blotchs.


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

i love baby 1, stunner! hope they all grow up healthy and strong


----------



## tinafish (Feb 14, 2009)

hi 

just wondering Gazz your comment about the false eclipse being a eye trait that is sometimes thrown out, how do you prove it to be true eclipse, having had a closer look at all my babies they all have solid black eyes, as they have the same father would this suggest something going on with him or just a fluke?

tina


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tinafish said:


> hi
> 
> just wondering Gazz your comment about the false eclipse being a eye trait that is sometimes thrown out, how do you prove it to be true eclipse, having had a closer look at all my babies they all have solid black eyes, as they have the same father would this suggest something going on with him or just a fluke?
> 
> tina


Babys do tend to have dark eyes.I think you'll find they may turn to standed looking eyes as they mature.The way you tell eclipse is by knowing the history of your leo's and eclipse is a recessive trait.A eclipse 99% of the time expess a white washed nose.This is not a trait associated with false eclipse and it's a uncomfermed eye trait.

Typical eclipse nose.









Typical false eclipse nose.


----------



## gregf (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks for that its all a bit confusing to get your head round but hopefully i'll get there :2thumb:


----------



## gregf (Apr 22, 2008)

sorry just realised i'm logged in under my hubby's name :lol2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Baby 1 is mineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :lol2: my beautiful little Oreo, can't wait to bring her home!!

They are stunning Tina


----------



## tinafish (Feb 14, 2009)

hi sarah

she's doing so well, eating like a good un, i'll send more pics once she's shed again but she looks huge next to my others now

tina


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

wow some stunning geckos there tina.im loving the super snow enigma myself.very nice.did you intend to breed them or were they a nice experiment gone brilliant lol?i have a aptor who's gravid.i have no idea what shes been with as the person i had her off said she hadnt been with a male so i cant wait when she drops to see if they are fertile.at the worst a normal but i love normals even lol!


----------



## gregf (Apr 22, 2008)

complete surprise i have a communial lady viv and 1 male so really just pick and mix but a good way to learn i suppose. 
my girls are an aptor, 2 het aptors and a mack snow albino my boy is a mack snow enigma they are really stunning and 6 more to hatch so really pleased with the outcome of my first attempt at breeding, these will all be up for sale shortly just giving them a few weeks to make sure they are all eating well etc. 

tina : victory:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Pleased she is doing well


----------

